# WANTED DEAD OR ALIVE: 1958 Runabout or "Ski-boat"



## satx78247 (Mar 4, 2015)

Friends,

I'm seeking a 1958 model runabout or "decked utility" boat to restore to show & display my (quite nice original condition) Johnson RDS-20 upon. - I would prefer that the boat was on a period trailer but that is NOT necessary.

Aluminum, fiberglass and/or wooden hull construction is acceptable.

I am NOT at all interested in any other year than 1958 and/or in a bassboat or open fisherman.

thanks, satx
email: [email protected]


----------



## Johnny (Mar 16, 2015)

Hey Tex, are you considering buying from outside your area ?
Florida has a lot of vintage boats like you describe. You would
have to search several cities for that particular year.
I guess you could contact some shipping companies before you go searching
to get an idea of the shipping cost.

Just a thought.

LOL I know how it is when you have that "one thing" in your dream and nothing else will do.


----------



## satx78247 (Jun 10, 2015)

Barefoot_Johnny,

THANKS for the response (I've been "away" for a goodly spell.) & advice on FL.

yours, satx


----------



## bobberboy (Jun 11, 2015)

https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/boa/4994023589.html

https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/csw/boa/4985145865.html

https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/boa/5012723148.html

https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/boa/5021575327.html


----------



## satx78247 (Jun 11, 2015)

bobberboy,

THANKS.

yours, satx


----------



## mgros483 (Jul 16, 2015)

satx,

You can check out mine, link in sig. I don't really want to sell it, but you know there are such things as 'offers too good to refuse'


----------



## satx78247 (Jul 17, 2015)

mgros483; All,

THANKS for the offer.
BUT
you are TOO FAR AWAY
and
I'm looking for a "full restoration project".

Fwiw, I "think" that I've finally, after much "looking about", found "MY boat". = A VERY RARE 14-foot 1958 LONE STAR CORONADO. ======> The CORONADO is a "really Plain Jane" runabout/utility hull that is RARE because hardly anybody bought one in 1958 & Coronado hulls in "as sold condition" are a LOT rarer in 2015. = Plain painted plywood-covered rear bench-seat, really "plain-vanilla" upholstered front "walk-through" seat, NO windshield & minimal "decoration". - ALL of the "known Coronado hulls" are WHITE with WHITE, YELLOW, RED or BLUE deck.
(SOME few Coronado boats were said to have been sold with NO upholstery - just bare/painted plywood seats. = I suspect that relatively soon that even those seats got "padded" for the good of the operator's tush, if for no other reason.)

Fwiw, I find it "mildly amusing" that it is generally the "Plain Jane" utility boats that are RAREST of most builder's products. = For example, TEXAS MAID reportedly built LESS than DOZEN utility-versions of the 16-foot FIESTA.
(It is said that TEXAS MAID perhaps built ONE 18-foot utility for sale & that one was delivered to a Dallas boat dealer in 1960 & "tricked out fancy, from the parts bin" before it was sold to a retail customer.)

IF I win the Coronado, (it's up for sealed bid for a charity & I believe that I'm likely to be the winner.) it will be a REALLY quick/easy restoration & will be powered by a Johnson RDS-20, that's currently resting in my living room.
(No more than a Coronado weighs, it should "really scoot" with 35HP.)

yours, satx


----------



## satx78247 (Sep 15, 2015)

TO ALL,

Well I finally found, after looking for one for a year, THE BOAT/outboard/trailer that I've been seeking to restore & KEEP.

a 1958 TEXAS MAID FALCON on a 1958 Texas Maid trailer that needs "everything" done to it. = It's "all in one piece" & hasn't been modified, "remuddled" or "undated". - Just plain "as sold", though deteriorated.
(99% of the fifties rigs that I find are "messed about with" and/or incomplete.)

MY LUCKY DAY.

yours, satx    
P.S. = I didn't win the '58 Lone Star Coronado, as "someone" bid "a goodly pile" more than it will ever be worth, in the sealed-bid auction.


----------



## Johnny (Sep 18, 2015)

looking forward to seeing some pics with the motor on it !!
Didn't you say you had a '58 Johnson for it already ?

_C O N G R A T S_ on your find !!


----------



## satx78247 (Sep 18, 2015)

Johnny,

YEP. I have an original/in good shape Johnson RDS-20 (The SUPER QUIET) outboard that's "period correct" for the Texas Maid.

Before it's installed on the hull, the Johnny will get new points/plugs/coils/condensers/impeller/wires & the carb rebuilt.
(Fwiw, I don't trust 57YO electrical parts, no matter how they LOOK & our local NAPA Auto Parts store has all those parts for about 120 bucks.)

yours, satx


----------

